# angel food cake & storage



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

i've been working with angel food cakes lately- i need at least 3 day shelf life- (without freezing) is this possible?
i've seen recipies that say room temp, refrigerate, alum foil, plastic, etc 

can the texture be maintained and not get dense and sticky?

anyone have any experience with these?

any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Linda,
I've never needed to hold them, but I think 3 days at room temp. shouldn't be a problem. I really wanted to mention to you an article I read in "The Bakers Dozen" where they really really did some testing on making them. If your going to meet me for the next demo, I'd be happy to bring the book along so you could read their advise on these? 

If you need the info. sooner I can post info. for you?


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

thanks wdb,

so far my attempts at room temp in foil have rendered the cake squooshed and dense

if Baker's Dozen has any tips on storage- id like to see them

if you can post it that'd be great 

i will be joining you at the demo


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I just looked thru it again, they don't cover storage. But the details on baking are interesting.

My advice (for what it's worth): Don't wrap them until they've have lost some of their initial moisture after baking. I'd give them about 4 to 6 hours drying on a rack before I'd wrap. I'd wrap them a large baggie on their cake board if possible...something not totally air tight, yet well covered.

There have been times when I've been in a hurry to slice and tray them up for a buffet (a couple hours after baking but I didn't remove the cake from the pan, just let it rest and cool in the pan). I'd tray them and then wrap LIGHTLY (so I thought)....I'd get too much moisture and the results are a heavier dense cake. 

Oh, also the mini cakes don't hold any where as long as a standard 9 or 10 inch. They're best fresh every day.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Dana, if you get a chance, what were your thoughts about the recipe in TBD book?


----------

